# New Orleans antique bottle show.



## Relicsnstuff (Jun 29, 2003)

Hello to all;

  There will be a antique bottle show in New Orleans on saturday 8/23/03 at
  the Quality hotel on North Causeway Blvd in Metairie, LA.
  Go to the webpage goldenpelican.com for information for this show or
  contact Kirk Diez (504) 887-8913

  Joe.


----------

